# Oh Christmas Tree!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So...anybody put their trees up yet? We bought ours last night...I must have been tired b/c it's kind of a Charlie Brown tree, and I totally didn't think it was at the nursery...lol. Anyway, just finished trimming the tree. My arms are full of sap, but it's done. I'll post some pics later...and I want to see yours too! :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I put mine up yesterday... and finally finished it today! And then I discovered after downloading the photos that I forgot to put the skirt around it.. LOL... I'm too tired to take another photo though! I ususally put two trees up but this year I am only doing one in the family room (and I downsized it too!) I am trying not to go so overboard this year. We'll see how I manage.









Merry Christmas!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ann your tree looks great! 

Kim, I just picked up my tree today much to my DH's chagrin...I am way more into this than he is!  I've poured myself my usual Egg Nog White Russian, I've got the Carols going and I am ready to rock around the Christmas tree!

Usually I hang real garland and put out spruce tips and dogwood in my planters, but I'm considering skipping it this year.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, you usually put up TWO? You are wonder woman...if the second looks as good as the first, I don't know how you do it!

Amy, now I want egg nog! It's been raining all day, and we've been stuck in the house...that would be perfect right about now.

Here's the tree...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim that is awesome!!! It is soooo Louisiana to me. I was fortunate enough to "road trip" it to Louisiana a few years ago (okay it was a while ago, I was twenty!) and it was a magical place. We even camped in the Kisatchie Forest, although we slept with hammers that night because there were some random cars driving in the park...meanwhile, I had read "Dead Man Walking" that year, not a good idea. We spent two days in the French Quarter in an amazing B&B that we "talked down" the lady in price. It was such an incredible time. I called my dad from the city and told him where I was, I think he pooped his pants! Heee Heee Heee!! My kids will probably do that to me some day.

I'll post pics when I finish too, this is a fun thread.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great trees... Ann, that is so beautiful...and Kim, that is Nawleans tree if every I saw one.

Amy, I put pine cones in my planters...I fill the big planters with Bark pieces (lighter weight than mulch) and then the top layer is pine cones...some I find, some I buy, some smell like cinnamon. But they are really cheap and natural looking and I save them from year to year. 

I will post our tree later.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good idea Missy and I know EXACTLY where I can get some "for free!" Violet loves collecting pine cones, so I'm sure she can help Mum. Now, I better get my arse off the computer and get "decorating!"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great trees!
Got to go get egg nog now!!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I just escaped from putting ours up to check my email 

should be done by midnight, lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We put up two trees each year. We always put our (what I call) our blue and silver tree. It is all white lights and only blue and silver ornaments. That one is attached, although the picture really doesnt look to pretty - as it looks better in the dark.
Then we put a live tree usually 2x that size in the living room but we dont cut that down until mid December. That one is done will all original ornaments. Ones that we have collected throught our married life, ones kids made, or we have gotten on vacations. I LOVE Christmas trees, and all the different ways people decorate them! I cant wait to see some more.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My poor DH is allergic to Christmas trees and so he wheezes his way through every holiday season.
This year I broke down and bought a fake tree for him. :suspicious:
We're putting it up tomarrow and so I'll post pictures soon if it turns out okay..lol.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva said:


> My poor DH is allergic to Christmas trees and so he wheezes his way through every holiday season.
> This year I broke down and bought a fake tree for him. :suspicious:
> We're putting it up tomarrow and so I'll post pictures soon if it turns out okay..lol.


Eva, I bought a fake tree at least 15 years ago now and still use it. My oldest son was allergic but has long since grown up and moved out. We got the best we could afford back then and it still looks pretty darn good even now. It paid for itself in the first 4-5 years and now we don't need to spend that extra little bit on the fresh tree. With all the changes through the years, I'll bet your tree is incredibly life like! Just think! no more vacuuming up all the pine needles, watering daily, worrying about the dogs drinking the treated water, and no more fire hazard in the living room.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Kim I love the New Orleans tree. Anne the snowflakes are beautiful. Laurie I love the trees that only have a coupl of colors. Our tree always has lots of different ornamentss that Josh made and that we've picked up over the years. Dave and Josh usually do most of the tree trimming, I help some but I'm really not into it. We all go pick it out though. It's nice to see everyone's trees.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think we may put ours up tommorrow but we shall see.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh WOW! You people are amazing.....lucky for me Joey put ours up before he left for Brazil...guess he knew I would not do it....LOL! I love the Christmas tree but HATE putting it up....so I will get to take it down...You would be suprised at how great it looks for a man to have put it up.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mizell26 said:


> Oh WOW! You people are amazing.....lucky for me Joey put ours up before he left for Brazil...guess he knew I would not do it....LOL! I love the Christmas tree but HATE putting it up....so I will get to take it down...You would be suprised at how great it looks for a man to have put it up.


Ha...my husband was complaining about having to put on the lights. A friend of mine is a Christmas tree fanatic...he LOVES putting up his tree. Anyway, years ago, he explained that the best way to put on the lights is to wrap each branch...hubby was not happy having to do that...lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When we finally cut down our real tree, I love putting it up, and love the smell throught the house the next day. Decorating the tree is a very sentimenal time for me, and I love when we all do it together and we talk about where each of the ornaments come from and our memories of that day. I do agree, that the lights are a PIA - my husband always does them but since we put this tree in front of the big bow window in the living room, the lights have to be ALL the way around so they can be seen from outside. DH already got our 9 outdoor trees up, as well as our big wreath. The lighting starts right after Thanksgiving! ARe we crazy or what?? 
Needless to say - Christmas is my most sentimental and favorite holiday!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

our Pagan Tree. note the Jewish Star ornaments... I always envied my friends trees growing up, and the minute I had my own place I started my own tradition of lights. My first trees had all white, silver and glass ornaments, but then I just had to add all the pretty ornaments I could find... I guess I am a little magpie, I like shiny things.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva said:


> My poor DH is allergic to Christmas trees and so he wheezes his way through every holiday season.
> This year I broke down and bought a fake tree for him. :suspicious:
> We're putting it up tomarrow and so I'll post pictures soon if it turns out okay..lol.


My DH too! Plus we have baseboard heaters right beside the _only_ spot the tree will fit and it was drying out big time. It was a total mess by the time we heaved it out the front door...needles...needles..._everywhere_. 
However, I miss the smell of a fresh tree. Any ideas? Candles you use? Not really crazy about the sprays out there. Haven't found anything that smelled 'real'.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Missy - that is beautiful!! I wish we could keep them up all year round!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a little clay chickadee that you fill with scented oil and hang on the tree. http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...&search_value=chickadee&cur_index=&pcode=9105

also, cedar balls and sachets work real well too...I just put them in the base of the tree. I do not miss the needles.

Oh and this is a great room spray from green cedar needles in new mexico. 
it really works for clearing the air of doggy smell too

www.clcedar.com

I like their sachets too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, beautiful tree!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yankee Candles have a couple of wonderful winter scents, too; Balsam Fir, and Mistletoe. I have loved them for years!

Sheri


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Got my tree up this weekend also. I really cheat - the tree isn't real and the lights are already on it. Ah, nothing to get you in the Christmas mood like shaping branches!
Like some others, most of my decorations are souvenirs from my travels which makes it fun to get them out each year and take a stroll down memory lane. Notice there are no decorations at Hav/Coton nose level. (One or the other is not to be trusted, I'm just never sure which one it is and they blame the other.) It's hard to see out the window, but it's been raining/snowing most of the day.

Edited to add second picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim, love, love, love your tree. It's so festive. I love seeing everyone's trees and all the different ways to decorate them.

We used to cut down our tree, but now we buy them from our local fire dept. I used to do a different theme each year - once it was Victorian, another one was all Hallmark ornaments. But, my kids like the old ornaments best. I even have my Mom's and they date back to the 40's. I have a small collection of bell shaped ornaments that I love. I haven't decided if we are doing a tree this year. DD is now at 3 weeks and counting till her due date. I might just do a small one, or it might be the year to buy a fake one.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What beautiful trees, everyone! I love seeing them and hearing the thought and love that go into each of them. I am so attached to my ornaments... I didn't put up a tree for the first few years I was married (long story) and when I decided to, I wanted a snowman tree. It has been a fun (and sometimes challenging) quest to find the snowmen that tell the story of our lives. I am still looking for a piano playing snowman and, now, a HAVANESE with a snowman!! LOL!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was gone all day and didn't get a chance to put the tree up today...hopefully tomarrow 
My dad is an amazing artist and each year at Christmas he gives us a handcarved christmas ornament for our tree. I can look at my tree and see the time and love that he put into every ornament.
My family even fights over his ornaments at the Christmas party every year..lol
So, I'm hoping that passing this link along is okay. 
My Mom convinced Dad to list some of his stuff on E-bay if anyone wants to check them out.
If you e-mail him he may even be able to carve you a Hav ornament.. :biggrin1:
I've been begging for one of Todd (hopefully I'll get it for Christmas this year)
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/spenny55_W0QQ_in_kwZ1


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, He might have more work than he'd be willing to take on if he carved Havs for us!
His work is very nice. What a neat gift to get from your dad! (Or anyone else!)
Sheri


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow everyone - I'm so jealous - trees up and clean houses to boot. Mine looks like a tornado hit it - we're moving all the furniture around and trying to get the floor put on in the attic so we can move the boxes up there. In the meantime however, I'm having a blast shopping the holiday sales. I love Christmas - it's just such a special time. Tomorrow is December first so out comes my red plaid flannel nightgown, red robe and brand new white slippers. Wear them every night until New Years. Yes, for those of you who are curious - they do get washed in between the two holidays. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, your dad's carved ornaments are beautiful! I'd love a Hav one!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, those ornaments are beautiful. My Dad does the same thing! Last year he made us all wooden carved ornaments - and each year he makes something new for everyone, whether it is an ornament or a floor decoration. he has made me a 3 foot snowman with lights through - gourd santas, all sorts of stuff. I believe that these are items that will certainly be passed down to my boys!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva. those ornaments are beautiful!!!!! I too would love a carved Hav (or two) ornament. I see a future for your Dad.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

So I was getting into the "spirit" and decided to put up my christmas tree....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Love all the trees! Daniel you are twisted! I love that in a person! Besides...lots more room for presents!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Our living tree*

Last year we bought a lovely living tree from home depot, hoping to use it again and again. Well it has been a lovely item for Riki to pee on, the bucket at least...but here in Southern Cal, the weather didn't really support it so well.

If we use it, we will have a half brown and half green tree.

It is the first year we had a real tree as our cat passed that year at 17. He was the one who ate any living plant in the house and then redecorated the house with his remains. It was nice to have a real tree that smelled good.

Hmmm. I could use a lovely branch from and old tree as we did one year and spray paint it silver...use fairy lights and then decorate it with havanese photos and our Dante, the other 18 year old cat.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful trees everyone. They all look so beautiful and festive. I haven't decided if I'm putting one up this year.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

This morning I tried to talk the kids into not putting up our big Christmas tree, and just putting the small trees that are usually in their rooms up on a table behind the loveseat. I just know Jester will use the big tree as his personal bathroom, plus keeping the Havabrat and her sidekick Paige out from under it will be a job in itself....but the kids werent going for it. So we just may have a tree-in-an-xpen. Ya, now thats the holiday spirit! Ha!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel, LOVE the tree! It's so you.

Amy, let me know when you're ready for another trip to the Big Easy....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It's funny..... Roxie hasn't bothered the tree one single time. But I did have to take the tree skirt up because she kept trying to bury her flossies under it and I was afraid she'd tip the tree pulling at it. I figured I'd have to put an ex-pen around it too, but so far, so good. (Hoping I haven't just jinx'd myself!!!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:suspicious: I was at a store today the had a "half tree" for sale.......the guy said it was made for people with dogs. It attaches to the wall and can't fall over ound: and you only have to decorate the front


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful trees! What do the pups do during Christmas time? What stories do you have?


----------

